# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Si të mbrohemi nga HIV SIDA?

## dini2

si te mbrohemi nga AHV pozitiv

----------


## DhArMa

Menyra me e sigurte eshte Abstinenca LOL eshte 100% e sigurte qe nuk e merr ne rruge seksuale.

----------


## dini2

HIV virusi i mangesise imunitare te njeriut .Aids eshte nje semundje e rende infektive qe shkaktohet nga nje virus i i quajtur HIV

----------


## dini2

Vrusi  ne organizem shkatrron nje pjese te sistemit imunitare i cili na mbron nga ifeksionet e ndryshme.Ne kete menyre infeksionet e zakonshme kane ecuri te rende dhe mund te cojne deri ne vdekje.Nga virusi mund te infektohet cdo njeri ,pavaresisht nese eshte i dobet apo i shendoshe ,i ri apo i vjeter ,i bukur apo i shemtuare i gjate apo i shkurter,i pasur apo i varfer ,politikan apo punetore.

----------


## dini2

Qe te mbrohemi prej tij duhet te dime rruget nepermjet te cilave virusi kalon nga njeri tek tjetri.

----------


## dini2

Ai udheton nepermjat spermes,sekrecioneve vaginale dhe gjakut.Pra mardhenieve seksuale te cdo lloji :lepurushi: aginale,anale,orogjenitale jane rruga kryesore per perhapjen e virusit.

----------


## dini2

Mundesia per te marre virusin eshte zerro kur ke mardhenie te cendrueshme me nje partnere dhe je i sigurte qe ai eshte i painfektuar.Por te gjithe nuk jane ne mardhenie te cendrueshme dhe per ket arsye rreziku i infektimit rritet.Kjo ben te domosdoshem perdorimin e prezervativit.Ai te mbron jo vetem nga virusi HIV por edhe nga smundjet e tjera seksualishte te transmetushme(sifilizi,gonorea,skabiesi etj) si dhe nga shtatzania e padeshiruare.

----------


## dini2

Te perdoresh prezervativin nuk don te thote vetem te shmangesh rrezikun e infektimit nga virusi,por ajo eshte edhe nje forme respektit dhe e pergjegjesise per partnerin dhe veten ,prandaj ndrotja dhe hezitimi ne perdorimin e tije eshte i demshem dhe i pakuptimte.Ne perdorimin e prezervativit ki kujdes:daten e skadences, shenjen OK, te jete me rezervuare,te jete i lubrifikuare,paketimi te jete i pademtuare.

----------


## dini2

Rruge tjeter nepermjet te cilit virusi udhetone eshte gjaku kjo rruge rrezikon me se shumti ata te cilet marrin droge dhe  perdorin gjilpera  te pasterilizuara.Rruge tjeter eshte nena tek femija gjate shtatzanise,30 deri ne 50 per qinde e ketyre nenave mund te lindin femije te ifektuare.Virusi munde te rrije  me vite ne organizem pa shfaqur shenja te smundjes ,e vetmja rruge per te zbuluare nese  je i infektuare  apo jo eshte testi i gjakut.

----------


## dini2

Ja ca hollsira te shkurta prej meje dhe ju pershendese te gjithve .

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Nje e njohura ime vdiq para 4 muajsh nga AIDS, dhe vetem disa muaj para se te vdiste e kuptoi se si ishte infektuar (te pakten ishte menyra me e mundshme). E vetmja mundesi qe te kishte marre HIV-in ishte kontrolli stomatologjik qe kishte bere para 2 vjetesh, jo tek stomatologu i saj pasi ai ishte me pushime dhe ajo shkoi tek dikush tjeter. Ishte hera e vetme qe beri nje kontroll tek nje stomatolog tjeter. Rruga seksuale perjashtohej pasi kishte nje te dashur stabil prej 3 vjetesh dhe testi qe ai beri me vone doli negativ. Fati i tij qe gjithmone kishin perdorur prezervativ. 

 Ec me thoni mua tani se si mund te mbrohesh prej nje gjeje te tille. Mund te ndodhe ne cdo moment dhe mos e marresh vesh. 

 jeta eshte e cuditshme  :i ngrysur:

----------


## dini2

eshte e mundur permes gjakut te jete infektuare dth ne kontakte me gjakun e ndoj personit dhe ate ne plage te hapura dhe kjo qe thoni SUNRISER ndoshta mjeku i cili ka kontrolluare ket vajze eshte e mundur te ket perdor ndoj gjilper te padezinfektuare dhe keshtu qe eshte barte gjer te ajo por nese esshte e vertete kjo ce thoni ateher duhet te mirrni masa ndaj ketij mjeku se ndaj ketyre gjerave duhet te mirren masa shum te ashpra.

----------


## Leila

SIDA nuk eshte shkaku i vdekjes se njerezve... por trupi i tyre s'mundet te perballoje semundjet e lehta apo mikrobet qe per njerezit pa SIDE nuk u bejne gje shume.

----------


## dini2

sida kalon ne dy faza :1.kjo faze eshte kur njeriu infektohet me HIV dhe kjo mundet te zgjat  nje kohe pa ndikur asgje ne imunitetin e njeriut.2.dhe kjo faze eshte kur mbaron me SIDA ,me ket don te thote organizmi i njeriut fillon te shkatrrohet ,ne rende te pare imuniteti i njeriut  dhe pas kesaj smundjet me te thjeshta per njeriun jane te pa perballushme.

----------


## Leila

*HIV*

- Virusi qe shkakton SIDEN

- Vret nje qelize te rendesishme te trupit (CD4 T lymphocyte) qe ndihmojne imunitetin e trupit. Kur keto qeliza vdesin, imuniteti dobesohet dhe mikrobet e marrin kete shans qe te pushtojne trupin.

- Zakonisht merr shume vite te dobesojne imunitetin e trupit.

- Infeksioni HIV eshte per gjithnje.

- Ka 2 lloje te HIV:

... (1.) HIV-1

... (2.) HIV-2



*SIDA*

- Nje semundje qe shkaterron ngadale imunitetin e trupit. Pa keto mbrojtje te rendesishme, nje njeri me SIDE nuk mund te ruhet nga mikrobet ose kancer.



*ILACE: "Anti-Hiv"*

- Ngadalesojne dobesimin e imunitetit, por nuk jane kure.

- Kane simptoma serioze si per shembull: vjellje, diarre, dhe lodhje.

- Duhen marre c'do dite gjithe jeten.

- Fatkeqesisht, 95% e popullsimit ne bote nuk jane ne gjendje te paguajne per kete ilac.



*SHKAQET*

- Evidencat mjekesore & shkencore tregojne qe HIV eshte virusi i SIDES.

- S'mund te prekesh nga HIV ne qofte se lengjet e trupit te nje tjetri (gjak, sperme, sekretime vaginale) nuk hyjne tek sistemi i qarkullimit te gjakut tuaj.



*HIV PERHAPET NE KETO MENYRA:*

- Duke patur marredhenie seksuale pa prezervative.

- Te perdoresh gjilpera ose shiringa te perdorura.

- Nga femra tek femija e saj ne shtatzani, lindje ose ushqimi gjinor.

- Tatuazh ose "piercings" (objekte te ndryshme te vendosura ne trup me metoden e shpuarjes se vatheve) me gjilpera te ndotura.

- Transfuzion gjaku ose organe transplant.

- Nuk mund te kontaktosh HIV nga insekte ose prej puthjeve. Gjithashtu, nuk mund te kontaktosh HIV ne qofte se nje i semure kollitet, peshtyn ose teshtin tek ty.

----------


## angeldust

> *- Nuk mund te kontaktosh HIV nga insekte ose prej puthjeve. Gjithashtu, nuk mund te kontaktosh HIV ne qofte se nje i semure kollitet, peshtyn ose teshtin tek ty.*


Ndersa une mendoj se *nuk* eshte e pamundur qe te kontaktosh HIV nepermjet puthjeve, shkembimit te peshtymes, lengjeve te te semurit ne lekuren tende, etj (sidomos nepermjet puthjeve).

Meqe shume barna kane mundesi te absorbohen ne sistemin vaskular te eneve te gjakut vetem nepermjet lekures apo vetem duke u mbajtur sa te treten ne goje (pra duke kaluar nepermjet mukozes), atehere nuk mund te perjashtojme mundesine se edhe virusi HIV qe gjendet ne lengjet (p.sh. peshtymen) e dikujt te absorbohet ne sistemin vaskular nepermjet rrugeve dermale (te lekures) ose mukozes se gojes. Eshte shume me e veshtire qe te ndodhe ky absorbim, dhe ka nevoje per sasi me te medha lengjesh te infektuara, por jo e pamundur.

Por megjithate shume burime qe flasin per HIV thone se virusi nuk mund te percohet nepermjet te puthures, kontatit me lekure etj. pasi qeveria dhe njerezit qe merren me keto kerkime nuk donin te alarmonin aq ne mase publikun, qe e quajti shume here AIDS semundjen e shekullit, pra qe ishte tashme teper i alarmuar.

Dua te them qe nuk eshte absolut fakti se nuk kontakton HIV me te puthur e menyra te tjera kontakti, edhe pse me e veshtire. Gjithmone ekziston ajo hapesira gri e pasigurise. Mire eshte qe te mos eksperimentohet me gjera te tilla.

----------


## shigjeta

E mbeshtes mendimin e Angeldust. Po te lexohen me kujdes informacioni per HIV ne publikime te ndryshme, asnjeri prej tyre nuk te jep garanci te plote qe ky virus nuk mund te percillet nepermjet te puthures. Sic eshte shkruar dhe ne postimin me siper "eshte me pak e ngjashme per te ndodhur, por jo e pamundur"

----------


## Leila

Keni te drejte, Shigjeta & Angeldust. Puthja ka rrezikun e saj jo vetem prej shkembimit te peshtymes por gjithashtu sepse njerezit kane nje zakon te kafshojne buzen apo gjuhen (une, per shembull) dhe kjo e ben shume te rrezikshme puthjen.

Puthja & seksi oral kane me pak shanse te perhapin HIV se sa seksi vaginal por eshte e mundshme.

Qyqa... po tmerrojme boten qe mos puthin asnjeri!! Pa shiko... ne takimin e pare do na kerkojne te bejme teste gjaku.

----------


## Judges of Ur

> _Postuar më parë nga DhArMa_ 
> *Menyra me e sigurte eshte Abstinenca LOL eshte 100% e sigurte qe nuk e merr ne rruge seksuale.*


PO SHUM E DREJTE. SIDA ESHT NJE SEMUNDJE E NDYRE E CILA PERHAPET NGA NJEREZIT E NDYRE. PERSE NE VENDET ISLAME NUK EGZISTON SIDA OSE ESHTE SHUM PAK E PERHAPUR? KONLUZIONET NXIRRINI VETE

----------


## Judges of Ur

Nuk behet fjale per SIDEN e cila perhapet nga doktoret e papergjegjshem apo kondikat e varfera shendetsore, padyshim qe keto raste jane teper te fatkeqe dhe te dhimbshme. por njerezit qe e filluan dhe e perhapen siden jane ndyresirat dhe funderinat e botes. ndersa ata qe vazhdojne ta perhapin duke ber seks ne menyre te papergjegjshme jane gjithashtu funderina. Njerezit qe bejn seks si qente nuk jan njerez prandaj kjo semundje qensh, ka vetem nje menyre per tu zhdukur. te zhduken qente qe e mbartin ate.

----------

